# Turbo Help



## nomorhondas (Apr 8, 2005)

I recently bought a turbo from one of my friends for like $50, but I have no idea what type it is. It had a few numbers on the exhaust side, which are in order from top to bottom: 
77-14020
060
T017
The exhaust inlet has a triangular bolt pattern, instead of the usual 4 bolts, and it looks like a stock turbo judging from a few rubber lines running from it. Thanks for any help!


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

nomorhondas said:


> I recently bought a turbo from one of my friends for like $50, but I have no idea what type it is. It had a few numbers on the exhaust side, which are in order from top to bottom:
> 77-14020
> 060
> T017
> The exhaust inlet has a triangular bolt pattern, instead of the usual 4 bolts, and it looks like a stock turbo judging from a few rubber lines running from it. Thanks for any help!


Post a pic. Actually, post a few.


----------



## nomorhondas (Apr 8, 2005)

I figured out it is a Mitsubishi TD04L turbo. I am debating whether to put it on my car, because it is a small turbo, but it would spool up very quickly. It came off of a WRX STi. I am hoping to end up with close to 300 hp, with my fuel system upgrade and SAFC II, but we will see.


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

nomorhondas said:


> I figured out it is a Mitsubishi TD04L turbo. I am debating whether to put it on my car, because it is a small turbo, but it would spool up very quickly. It came off of a WRX STi. I am hoping to end up with close to 300 hp, with my fuel system upgrade and SAFC II, but we will see.


That's exactly what I thought it would be! I have a TD04 on my bedroom floor right now. They work great for the Subies and the 4G63's, but I've never heard of anyone getting enough air flow for a KA off of one. It's a great concept, because as you found out, the TD's are readily available, but I don't think it's what you're looking for. If you do decide on a T3 setup, you should probably go with the good old tried-and-true T3/T4. I would keep that one as a spare in case your turbo blows, maybe even keep it on your beedroom floor...


----------



## nomorhondas (Apr 8, 2005)

bridrive55 said:


> That's exactly what I thought it would be! I have a TD04 on my bedroom floor right now. They work great for the Subies and the 4G63's, but I've never heard of anyone getting enough air flow for a KA off of one. It's a great concept, because as you found out, the TD's are readily available, but I don't think it's what you're looking for. If you do decide on a T3 setup, you should probably go with the good old tried-and-true T3/T4. I would keep that one as a spare in case your turbo blows, maybe even keep it on your beedroom floor...


Yeah I thought about it some, and I would probably have to run crazy amounts of boost to get my motor anywhere near where I want it. I think the stock WRX runs like 14.7 psi for 276 hp, which is more than I want to run. I believe I will take your advice and let it decorate my table in my shop. :thumbup:


----------

